
12 weird science facts to share with your family this holiday - evo_9
https://www.popsci.com/12-weird-science-facts-to-share-with-your-family
======
AnimalMuppet
Weird facts, maybe, but most of them are not science.

Not a very worthwhile article, in my opinion.

